# CQHAM.RU

## RZ3DOH

!

     .
     () 8-9 .      1000-1500 ,         .. .
    :     80-100.   -50  -29,        .        650  1000    400 .
   1.    -29       ,       ,  ,    ???
   2.     -50                     ??

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ,   2- -50    120..130


  : ?

  75

----------

2- 50 ,         75  ....         .......          ....(     1970 ) 
              ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ut7ub

> 2- 50 ,         75  ....         .......          ....(     1970 ) 
>               ...


,     ,         .  ,   ,   20, ..     10.        250,      14.        ,    ,  .

----------


## LZ2ZK

8-9 W        .     .     -    .      .       ,         -   52-53 V.        400  ,  2 50     250 W

----------


## RZ3DOH

> 8-9 W        .     .     -    .      .       ,         -   52-53 V.        400  ,  2 50     250 W


    ,     .
         ?

----------


## RZ3DOH

> -


garri_2410  rambler.ru

   @

----------


## ua5aa

8-9 (    )       ,      ,            100..120 .
     400..600   12   -0,8..1,0    5..6    "" -        ,      (4700)        .

    "-"( 7-8 )       2- -50  100    50 .

----------


## ut7ub

,     . 
       .
     .

----------


## ua5aa

4700,   32*16*6    -  1,8     1000...400

  U^2/R  (35*35)/75 = 16

----------


## LZ2ZK

to CHACK 
-50        40 ,   CW  SSB  60-65 .    65% -  100   .     .      10 ,     20.

----------


## RZ3DOH

!
    2- -50,   :
  ??
      -??
  ,  ,       .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> 2200 .  1500   1,8  , -   ,      ..
>         - ...       ...
> 
> http://cqham.ru/pa16_32.htm


  ,      160,       .

----------


## ut7ub

> !
>     2- -50,   :
>   ??
>       -??
>   ,  ,       .


     10       80  .

----------


## ew1mm

.
    :
http://www.nd2x.net/gs35-HF.html

----------


## ut7ub

> .  ,    -50,   "",     ..       .     220\200,         -        .       110  ,   40(  ?),   888,   250.    .
>   ,  ,   .


          40,   120,   65 .

----------


## ut7ub

> .              ,    .      -  .      .      .           .       2- -50    ,    180  ( 1200 ,  250 ).


.     .

----------


## RZ3DOH

!
    2- -50    ,      10-12 .      ,     ,     -    .
    160-180 .  ,  .
      ,  ?,        ,   .
      ,        .

----------


## ut7ub

> !
>     2- -50    ,      10-12 .      ,     ,     -    .
>     160-180 .  ,  .
>       ,  ?,        ,   .
>       ,        .


 ,    100      .     ,             .    .
    (  ,    http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/OTHER/rd5011.htm ).         .   .          .     -    .

----------


## LZ2ZK

.       280 mA  .        .          20-25%    .   -    -      (Q = 10-12), ..  ,  .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> (  ,    http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/OTHER/rd5011.htm )


  .        
 ,  10.        
  .     .
  LZ2ZK,      0,25 
,    . 
. .
    10     
 .        .

----------


## ut7ub

> .       280 mA  .        .          20-25%    .   -    -      (Q = 10-12), ..  ,  .


   ,    -   ,   .     ,  ..   .
        8-10%

----------


## RZ3DOH

(75 )      -50  .       ,          .    100-120    ???

----------


## LZ2ZK

(.4). http://dl2kq.de/pa/1-10.htm
  ,   .

----------


## RZ3DOH

,       ,  -     "  "   .

           -50          
,         :

  8-9  +""  1- -50    + 2( 3) -50    .     1100-1200    .          ,       2 -50.   ""      -.

----------


## RZ3DOH

> [     -?


 45,  45 ,  0.9,      - 2200,         ,   68,      .

----------


## ua5aa

""        -50...

1.   
2.   -
3. ALC
4.   -.
5.     (   ,      )
6.  ,  WARC(  160)
7.   U ., I, U.  U. ()
8.  .
9.    50  - 350...280 ,    .
10.   ,     , -  .
11.      (  )
12.  4-  ,     ,     28       -.
13.    ( )     -        !!

----------


## LZ2ZK

UT7UB .  -  .     21-22 uH.    888   250 ,      400 ,    3500   50  .       .     -   2  500      2200 .      2:1    ,       .  ,     - -   .  1.8  = 2200     40 , 4700 -18.8   6800  - 13 .      .

----------


## ua5aa

...  4( 3)       4  -  ,  ,           ,         -      ..   ..

----------


## k422

"" -50    .
   -     ""    (  -75)?

----------


## LZ2ZK

,     ""    .

----------


## LZ2ZK

OK Sorry

----------


## UX7LO

-50,   75 ,!

----------


## ua5aa

!     .....

----------


## RZ3DOH

3- -50       .
  - 1200 ,     65,   130,   185   ,   
       25.   
  ,     ,   ,      .     ,          +20 ,        ,  -      
.     -75( 50,   8-( )  4     400,10  , 10 ,   -      (  ),  -   ,  -  ,    4700    .
    ""    ,   :             
          -,    , :       ,        ,  2, 3  .. ,       
(   ,   )  !!!!   
.   ,       ,        
 .. ""   ,       ,        ,     .

----------


## LZ2ZK

60-65 .    -    - 2   ,    - 3    .
    - 2  3        470  1000   1-2 .

----------


## k422

"LZ2ZK:
"    - 2  3        470  1000   1-2 ."
 -     -    0.2     0.4? -    ...
   -   ,    ""?
 -3  3300 10 000     (   .   ),     .

----------


## UR5SAJ

To k422 -  = .

----------


## k422

?

----------


## LZ2ZK

to k422
    Cs  Cv.          -  500 .          Cv .   ,      ,           .

----------


## k422

Robin
  : =6800,  2200  "-"  3- -50     - ?.

   330010.(-3)

----------


## RZ3DOH

,   ,       ,     .  ,    1200,   ,  3 -50  ,     ,   45 ,    280-290 ,  9     IRF510 .       ,   .
         -!

----------


## RZ3DOH

3

----------


## RZ3DOH

5

----------


## Radiogaga

, .  .
    29,   ,
 .:           1000....4700 .       (   )    ,       .       ,        ( ),    -  .     29        . 29,,  .
  29     250, 
    .  100   ,  ,   50-70 (   )  .
       2(  )
50,    ,      
  .,   - .

  (UA3ITL)   :Crazy:

----------


## k422

!...
 -   ?

----------


## CHACK

?

----------


## CHACK

,             .      ?

----------


## ut7ub

> ,       ,  - ,    ,          ,         .     ,         ,     ,  , ,   .


     -:                .  .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> RZ3DON 
> ,   .    ,      -50   (      ),   (  )         !         .      - ?     (  1986 .)      ,   . -   ? 
> ------------------------------------
> 73 Nik


      12   -50,  "" 1990 ..,  "" 1966 ..    1973 .,     ""   .     ,        .
 , -29  -32      .

----------


## Nik

RZ3DON  ut7ub

 ,    . -29  -32    .  -81   . 

.
-----------------------------------
73 Nik

----------


## RZ3DOH

> -50      ,     .
>     -         ?       ?     ?


    -75  4 , 10     400  10 , "" -    ,        , ""-   ,     ,        (   ) (    -  20, 2000, 14   0.5,            )    ,    10-       .

----------


## RZ3DOH

!

          (160, 80  40 )   " "          -,
    -      ,    -.   : http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/OTHER/911020.htm

     Z-Match.
     ?

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ?


   ...   ,      .

----------


## ut7ub

http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/OTHER/2.htm
          .        .   ,   -   .  -       .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> - ,         -.


         ,         ,          .
      -7,  ""  :Cool: ).     ,      -7   ,  ""    ,    , 40  80.      ,     "".
       ,  ,    1200,   32 ,     380   ,     ,      .    ,   ,  , ,  ,       . 
          ,      ,    ,  8-10  40 ,       100 ,      ,       ""      815 (18, 450 ),   ..

           ??

    ,    .

----------


## R9LZ

> ??


   15    2- -7. .      40.

----------


## RZ3DOH

2

----------


## R9LZ

> .


 ,    -  .

----------


## RZ3DOH

"".

----------


## RZ3DOH

> -   .      ,     ?


  40  80,      .

----------


## ve3kf

-   - . 
1.      .     . ,       :Crazy:   -,    . 2.       . 3.        .    ,      .      ...  :Exclamation:    ,   ,        .    .

----------


## EW1DX

!        .    .     :  :

----------


## EW1SW

To  *RZ3DOH* :




> ,     90(   ),   6   ,  .        ,  ..         .


 !
   ,      ,    ()  !    ,  -   -    .
      ,      , ,     .      .
,            ?            -     .     ()   -33.
 ,    -   , ..            .          :  () -   -     , ..               .

73!

----------


## RZ3DOH

!

      2- -7    ,    ,     .
      ,    ,   4, 290170,        ,  FrontDesigner 3.0,  " "    ,         ...  HP,      ?     ,      8-(((

 " "    ...

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

RZ3DOH



> -


    ,     .
    . 
    ,   ,     -     .  :Smile: 
, ...
        ,   ,    .

----------


## Set-up

> ...        ,  , ...


 http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...hlight=#263494
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=17408 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=6933
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=8616
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=6982 

, 73!

----------


## ve3kf

> ,  , ...


  -7   ,         ,       .     . 
  .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> http://www.cqham.ru/PA-500.htm,   ?
> .UT5UMP


 ??      ,        :Crazy:

----------


## UN7FEI

(  )   .


              .

         .
.

----------


## UR5EPM

.       .    .
http://files.mail.ru/7HFK2W

----------


## EW1SW

To  *RZ3DOH* :



73!

----------


## EW1SW

To   *RZ3DOH* :

     .   ,   ,     ,  .
      ,      ...

 !
73!

----------


## EW1SW

To *RZ3DOH*:

     :  -  -      .     .      ,    ,      ,   ,  ,   - .

! 
73!

----------


## RZ3DOH

> .


   -  ...




> ?


  ,         ..

----------


## RZ3DOH

> . 
>      , ..         c.


        .
           .       ,       .     ?

----------


## EW1SW

To  *CHACK* :

    07.11.08 (11.17) RZ3DOH      -7,  ,   ,    ,  ,,        .
      ,                RZ3DOH .
         ,     .  ,     ,         ,        . 
,    : -   ().
    :
-       ();
-        - .

73!

----------


## EW1SW

*RZ3DOH*  :  

   !
      "".   ?

 !
73!

----------


## UV5EVY

!    ,  ?

----------


## ve3kf

> ,   60  ,   -    30.  ,     ,


  ,     :Super:  
,    (    ?)   ,         14-28      -     ..          .       ,    . 


> (  )    2   -3 100010,       ... -10 1000  3...


     .     -7   ,  ?      ,    1000   250   . ,    ,         :Very Happy:   :wink:

----------


## Vytas

> -10 1000  3...


    ?   600?     1  .

----------


## Vytas

> ??


    .    -        ? 600?

----------


## Vytas

> ,  600


 1  .     .        , 5-10  .  ,         ,   .    .     ,    ,       .
   1,2      ,       .        .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> 1  .     .


  :Cool: )




> , 5-10  .


  ..         50 ..  , ..




> ,         ,   .    .     ,    ,       .


   , +     .




> 1,2      ,       .        .


          -,         ..

----------


## RZ3DOH

> .   ,    .    .


 ,   :
    ,     ..??
     (200 )      -?
           -?
   17?
  4n7   ?     ?
    -   .

----------


## CHACK

500 ,        .       1      -   .

----------


## Vytas

> [           500 ,        .


     (  ,   )    2-74.  ,    .       .
,        ,  10 ...   :Smile:

----------


## CHACK

To Vitas

    28     ,    - ?.

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ,  .    1,      600     .


, ,      ,       ,     ,  .   .

           ,    70,  12.   -   "",         .     -34, 27.    -47, 12,      ,             4- 645..

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ?  ,          ,    .


       ,    " "-"", 4   .

----------


## RZ3DOH

2 Vytas:
W  ,   .

----------


## EW1SW

To  *RZ3DOH*  :




> ,    ,       .


    .    "   ".,       -( .)        -  .   ""  3-    (100 - 1000).




> ,         14-28      -     ..          .


 .     ( ) - .     30 ,     ( )   .   ( )  ().

!
73!

----------


## RZ3DOH

> .    "   ".,       -( .)        -  .   ""  3-    (100 - 1000).


     -7     ,  1500, 600,    600 ( ),   160-14     , ,     ,    ,      .      ,    1        ,         ,  30-40  25.         .   ,   600 32,   18,   ,       ,    50    ,      8.
,        ,        .




> .     ( ) - .     30 ,     ( )   .   ( )  ().
> 
> !
> 73!


 ,     ,        .         ,      ,    ,            2 .. ,        .   14     ,  -    ..

----------


## RZ3DOH

> *RZ3DOH*         .


: http://hamradio.online.ru/ftp3/05_usiliteli_sch_um.pdf
 2.23

   ,        .      .
   -47,    ,    250 ( ),   80, 40  20    20,   ,  -0.35, 7, 5  3  ,     . 
       ..

----------


## ut7du

!      .      -    digital.           15-25 (    ).    12-15.   ?
.

----------


## ve3kf

> ,     ,  .   .


          -35     .
http://www.dl2kq.de/pa/1-9.htm

----------


## RA1WU

DL2KQ   GS-35?

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## RZ3DOH

> .  .   .
> 73! UR5EPM.


    ??

----------


## EW1SW

To  *RZ3DOH* :

 " "     .

 ! 
73!

----------


## RZ3DOH

> To DOH,      ?


  FrontDesigner 3.0

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ,4    ?


        ,  2- , (    ),     (  ..),      ,       ,       8-((((,            ..     :Cool:

----------


## ve3kf

> DL2KQ   GS-35?


,     .  50 .
         .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ?   ?        -     ?        ?  .


  :Cool: )) -   ,        ,   .

----------

,   .     -50.   - ,     /. ""( ).   -     (      )?73!

----------


## EW1SW

To  **  :




> -50.   - ,     /. ""( ).   -     (


  (   -50)      ,    -  .

73!

----------

> -,  -   3.2,    4.9 ,


      ?

----------

2  -71  .    ! 73!

----------


## CHACK

> ?


 ,      ,          ( 28          500 ),     ,    .

----------


## CHACK

> ,         ,     ?              .     ,        8-(((
>    ,        . 
> 
>      100 ...


 ,   ,        . 
         ,       .  :Very Happy:  

     .
      .      2,5   .        ,      .             .        8     .

----------


## ,

> ,      .           .        8     .


      , -  .

----------

> ,         ,


   ,                        .           .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> :
>    (  )   .  (    )   . .


     ,      .   -    ,    250.  ""      ,       ,   20105.      ,    .

----------

SMD .      ,       100nF.  63 . ..  ,      ?

----------

,   .
 /. SMD     .  .

----------

,            .  :Very Happy:

----------


## ve3kf

> 20-25


   100 N  500        .    50  ,   .      SMD .         ,     SMD.             -41.       .
  ,  - .

----------


## dtg

> Kuwalda
> 
>        ,            . 
> 
> 
>   20-25   ?
>  ?


, ?  Kuwalda,  !

----------


## Rulya

, OFF TOP  :Very Happy:   , 70   -29     ?

----------

> 70   -29     ?


   .  :Very Happy:

----------


## dtg

> *Kuwalda*
> ?


. 70  29     1-. .      .

----------


## RZ3DOH

:
10-65,  5.54,  , U - 500,   ,  ,               .       .


  :
http://www.radiomagic.ru/kondens/k1065.htm
:   ,     ,    U-250,    1000       ..

----------

> 1     1  . 5


!    25    --25? ?  :Very Happy:

----------

> ...     ?


 *dtg*,    .  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rulya

...

----------


## dtg

,   . , Kuwalda? -29   1  
  50 ,   70. 2525? .   1 ,   70  .

----------


## dtg

.    uw3di  -29     .

----------

> uw3di  -29     .


  :!:  ,              .      -   :Very Happy:  .

----------


## Alex 1

!      .     ,         ,     .           ( ).     .   ,  ,    !!!      .     3,708.     .      ! RN4AAB.73!  :Laughing:

----------


## RZ3DOH

> -    ,   50 ,   :
>           L         
>  3.6         490        4.7       1930
>  7.0         253        2.4       1000
>  14          126        1.2       496
>  21          85          0.8       332
>  28.5       63          0.6       247


    -    ,          850  -  ,   - - 269- . -  ""     80  10,  1   ,    2.5 , ""    ,      :Cool: 
        ..
    ,       ..  :Laughing:

----------


## EW1SW



----------


## UR5SAJ

to - UT7DU -   - 750    .   . ,   -  -   :Smile:

----------


## UR5SAJ

-  -    :Very Happy:

----------


## VINT

> !
>  -  .     750.
>     -19   .      ... 
>      ?
>  !   ?
> .


,   ...   :  -19       780 .   - .   652.     - 100 . ,     -.       d=4     ,      8  (  ),      - 3   -1 100 .   -19-1 (     ) ,    . 73 !

----------


## RZ3DOH

!
    -         .     ,        (  ).
   ,   .    ,       ,         (    ,       ).   -     ,     .        -  .      .     .   -47,   **  12       10 ( ).  (   )       -7,     .        ,    .
      .[/b]

----------


## ,

. ,         ,   , , .

----------

> .


          ?

----------


## RZ3DOH

> RZ3DOH
> 
>       .
> 
> 
>           ?


    ?    ...

----------

:Embarassed:   .      50 ( ).         ,    .       .

----------


## ,

> 27 :: Embarassed


    ? "-262?

----------

> ?    ..


   ,       ,     .  :Very Happy:

----------


## Alex 1

!      . 
   ,   ,      
.   ,   
. 120120 12. 0.2,      .
12382S01  220. 0.2.   ,  
.  2200.2=44.0.75=   .  
 -7.1200.  0.5 .  (  
   ,    ,  
" ,    " ).  , 
   600.  1200.,    
1800.  (   ) 0.5-0.6. 
RN4AAB. 73!

----------


## VA6AM



----------


## EW1SW

*un7lg* :

 .  :


> ,       ,     ""     ,      .


  .

! 
73!

----------


## RZ3DOH

> , 
>    600.  1200.,    
> 1800.  (   ) 0.5-0.6. 
> RN4AAB. 73!


!     ,          ??
     ???   ,      1800,    ,            .    - -,        \   ,          -      .. ??

----------


## Alex 1

!    ,    ,   !   ,        .         .     81  ( )  .  ;  -252 2(  ) , -352 2( ).     ,    ,  (    ,      , ).    .   ,   ,     .   .      ( , )  ,      , . .    ,    , .  ,    .  :    ;    0,45    ,   ,  ?    -1200. -0.6  .,   1800.    18000.85=1530..    , !     73!    :Embarassed:

----------

.?  .    120120.   .       .  ?  :Laughing:

----------


## ve3kf

> 


     ,              .   ,    .      .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ,              .   ,    .      .


  ...      :Super:

----------


## Alex 1

.          


   !!!!     . ,   .  , -0.4,      ,  .   ,  .      .         ,  ,    ,       .    ,      -2,5.....5., 1:1  220 220.,       ,      .    ,, ........  .         ,     ,    .   .    ,     .  RN4AAB.73!!

----------


## ve3kf

> ...


,       ...        -  .    .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> !     .   ,    .   ,   ,   ,12...275  . ,    30...400.   .        30.++  +12.,   .     ?


   ,        30+   ,    ,  160  "" . . 
   ,       +     . ,   -, .      80..
    ,     ,   ,       .. 

 ,  ??  :Crazy:

----------

> "",   ,,   .


, ,  - ,  , , ,  ,   ,  ˸,,, , , -        :Very Happy:

----------


## ve3kf

> -


!         1500 .

----------

> -   .


 ,    ,      .  ?

----------


## ,

> 


     ,    .

----------


## UR5VFT

http://www.xs4all.nl/~pa0fri/Lineair...gla1000eng.htm

----------


## ,

,    ,       .  ,     ,  .

----------

. .  :Laughing:

----------


## RZ3DOH

> .    :   .   .               .


    ,   ,    :Super:  
     ?

----------


## Vytas

> .          ?


,    20   ...
   ,    , ..   ,           .   ,        .    ,        .
  ,     ,      ,       .      .

----------


## VA6AM

> !   "" ,       ,   ,  .


   ,

----------


## ,

> ,


       ,  .       ,         ,    /(  )

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ,  .       ,         ,    /(  )


 ....,     ?

    -7      ,          ,  -  ,       2,     ,   200 , ,   ,  18-20 .

----------

> ,    20   ...
> 
>    ,    , ..   ,           .   ,        .    ,        .
> 
>   ,     ,      ,       .      .


       ,          .,   
 ?

----------


## UR5SAJ

> ,
> 
> .   -66  ,   
> 
> 
> ....


2115

----------


## ,

-.   , 15  ,     , -12 1000*3000    15-4 4700*12.  (  ,    )    ?  :2-4*-50,1-2*-7,1*-71.

----------


## UR5SAJ

> 15-4 4700*12.-15


:2-*-71.

----------


## UR6HCF

2--50   ,        :Very Happy:         ,   QRZ.RU         :Super:    ,              -  ,       50-     ""            TRX    1 ...  -29   ...        ,    ,             
     160   IRF520       100     :  :

----------


## RZ3DOH

,     / .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

, .
-   ...
     .
 :Very Happy:  
        7,    ?
-------------



> . , -


   -       1 .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> , .
> -   ...
>      .
>  
>         7,    ?


, !

     ,   , -     :Crazy:  ,    ,  ,      :Very Happy:  

     ,        .

----------


## Vytas

> ,     / .


   ,        ?

----------


## CHACK

> .


         ....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vytas

> /     600 32,  3 ,   , 1 -  ,      , /  , 2-  ,    ,          -.     3 . -815 +1  817 ,        ,     .


   ,    .   :Sad:  
 (  )      ?

----------


## Vytas

> .


     .      ?

----------


## Vytas

> Vytas
> 
>      .      ?
> 
> 
>             ,        (  ,       /)      .            ,        / .


, , ,        ...
  ,  ?

----------


## RX3M

2 RZ3DOH
    (  )
        700 , 
    ..
73!rx3mb

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> 


, 
    -35,      1,5_2  ,     7,  .   :Very Happy:  
       ,      ,         . 
         .         ,       ,       .      ,      . ,        .   
           ,        ,    U   U ,    .
 ,         ,   . 
        ,    ,     .   :Very Happy:

----------


## RX3M

> ,  ,     Crazy
> 
>    ,


 ,   ,     
,    ,     .
73!rx3mb

----------


## RZ3DOH

> *RZ3DOH*
>     -        .
>  .
> 73! UR5EPM.


      ,       ,       ..

----------


## RZ3DOH

:Embarassed:

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ...


  ,

----------


## UR5EPM

RZ3DOH   .
1.    ,      .
2.      .
73! UR5EPM.

----------


## UR5EPM

:
1.   .
2.    , , .      .
73! UR5EPM.

----------


## UR5EPM

.
    ...
73! UR5EPM.

----------


## UR5EPM

RZ3DOH
73! UR5EPM.

----------

,        . 13 . .  35      15+15+20+20 .            . -  . ,  . 13   .   20..22.  :idontnow:
 ,      ()  .  "" ,    . .        .        .    -     .

----------

,       - 0,41 ( -35).   .  . ,     .

----------

> 28


.  160      350 .            .     -   ( ).


> 10       -,    .???


         ,         . ,     ,       .     . 
    22 ,     22.   ** . ,  ,   *   ,   * .   13    -     .         . 
      - 10 000 .     -  200 000 . ,    ,    .        . ,    - . ,     10-15  . ,     . , ,      30...35 . ,             63  (1,8 / 1).      .  .          80 .       .      .    .   .
,   ** ,      . -    ,       .   .  , ,  . ,     .    ()     22.       (  )     .           22.  -  ,   -  .   -  .       ,       . ,    ,   .   .      ( )
  -   -  ., .       ()  .  ()     .          (   ) , ,   .     .
      15 -           (10 - ., 27  - .).     . ,   UR6EJ , "... ...  ..".    .     .   ,        .   TL-922.           , .   .  -    ,  .    .

----------

> ,   ,   500-1000 ,     .


   .




> ,      -3


 ,          -35 (3 ,  ). 4 . 15-1-100 7 6       - .     -  , . 
 -    . . ,  ,      -      . - -    :Very Happy:  .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ?


  :Super: 
   ,   ,  "  " " -??  ??

----------

> RZ3DOH
> 
>  ??
> 
> 
>     ,     ,    .


          ,    .

----------


## ua3pf

,     ,    .[/quote]

http://www.planetafoto.ru/share_galleries/data/196434/
 :Very Happy: 
73!,ua3pf

----------

> 


       -  . ""  .    .  ""  .     .     .   .

----------


## ,

> http://www.planetafoto.ru/share_galleries/data/196434/
>  Very Happy
> 73!,ua3pf


 ,   .

----------

> ...  ,     ,   ,   500-1000 ,     .      (   )        ,      -3...


 .   :
   35    20    1  2   150 +      (. 2nF). - -   .      ,    .         .
    70   .              .
:         -,    ,        , ..        +    nF-       .
-           .
   ,   ,          ,      .

----------


## Chin

> Chin
> 
>    ,      .
> 
> 
>    ,     .              ,          ?  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


         .    .
   -   ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## RZ3DOH

,   QSO  , ""   ,    ,    ,        :Super:  

        - " "     -       ,      300     :Crazy:  
       1, (   )          ,   5 ,   35,     ,
      35,      700 ,    ,    800     ..
        ,  ,   , ,        ..
      ,   ..

    ,  ,       :  -   " ",    ,  :
   (, ),     ,     (   -),    -         ,     ,         .            ( MFJ-269),     ,    ,      -  ,   1   .    ...
           -,     1.3  2.5    , ,    1.3     ..
           ...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
     ,  ....
,            .

         :
,     "",    ..       ,      .
 " "    ..
     ,    ,   10   ,  ""   21    1.2,  28  1.4  .       ..,            ,      ..
        .
        ,  60  330 ,     ,      ..
  (   ,     ),   ,  ,   ,    ,   ...

----------


## UV5EVY

> 35  , 700  -        . ,   =1.  .    5 ,  ,    ,   ,    1.    . - -  .


   , -  ?

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ,  ,      ?   !


*2 Kuwalda*
   .      ,    / ?..

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ,  ...


    ,         ,     ,   ,      ...   ,   ,  ,    ...   ,    ** ,    ?     ,    ....     ..   ,       ...

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ,   *-  -*.


   ,       ...




> -   ,  ,     ,   - .


         ,     - ,     ,  ,  ,      .    ,     .      .
     -     ""  ,      ..  ""   ,  ,        .
 , .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> 


  !!!

----------

> ...


         .    !  :Very Happy:

----------


## Alex 1

!  !      !  ,        ,          ,      ,  ,     .,            ,             (    TRX     ).      (    ),      5....50.,   (  ).   ,    -     160.(          )    1300.      3.708  21.00.     73!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Alex rw9wt

-     2920
      (!).
 ""     3 .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

RN4AAB



> (    TRX


    ,    TRX           ,     .
              .



> 


, U         .



> 5....50


  ...

----------


## RA4PCU

> 50   ,  20-40-80    30  - 400   ,  25   -  330 ., ...    ,    ... 1800


,    .
  ˸   PA.
!!!

----------

> 27 ::


  :Laughing:

----------


## dtg

?

----------


## RZ3DOH

*2 Draco Malfoy*

 ,   **     ,       , ""    .....  //       ,    ,   28 .???
 8O

----------

> ,    ,     -  10-12  60-70.       , ,    .  ,  ,    .


 -        :Super:   :Rolling Eyes:    .    . !

----------


## ve3kf

> ,    ,     -  10-12  60-70.


   ,     .      .
      ,    .      ,       .   .     -   .     .   :Smile:

----------


## RK4CI

,     .   .          , ,   ,    .    ,       ,   .     ,           .    .      10-15.        .    ,        .      ,    .    .       14     .      .    ,  .   ,, ,  ,       .      .       ,   28   10-15,   30-40.    ,     .           .    ,  .    60-70 ,  .            .    ,         .        .    .                 .     ,    ,     .      .

----------


## Draco Malfoy

> ,     .   .


...   , 


> ,


    " ":


    :




> .    .



         .
 10 000     . 







> , ,   ,    .    ,       ,   .     ,           .    .


   : 




> ...


  :




> *      10-15.*        .    ,        .      ,    .    .
> 
> 
>       14     .



 





> .    ,  .   ,, ,  ,       .      .


  .          ?        .  


   : 





> ... **





> ,   28   10-15,   30-40.





> ,     .           .    ,  .    60-70 ,  .            .    ,         . 
> 
>  ,   .
> 
> 
>                  .





> ,    ,     .


         .   , ,   .

----------


## Alex 1

,    ,     -  10-12  60-70.


-         :
1.-74%.   400. 104. .
2.  -30,5
3. 28. 1300.  ,  0.14.   ,       25.  150.     .
4. 1.8.  10.    0.022.
5.  ,  ?.
6.  ,     ,    .   ,    (    , 120-  ,556     - 8 ,   - - " "-    .   :!:

----------


## Draco Malfoy

> ,    ,     -  10-12  60-70.
> 
>     .
> 
> 
> -         :
> 1.-74%.   400. 104. .
> 2.  -30,5
> 
> ...


  , ,     ?

, ,          ,   Roe.          R  .   -       . -50,   Roe 4750 ,    .      o,   R     .

 ,       .   ,     .

----------


## Draco Malfoy

> .


 ...   .

  ,              :Laughing:  ?


  ,    ?

    ,  ,   .

 ,      ?

       -    -   ,    .        ?

      ,  ,      - ?

----------


## Draco Malfoy

. ,      . :? 


       ?

----------


## ve3kf

> ?


 http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=17159
   60  , .     ,      ?        ,      .   ,     ,        ,    ....

----------


## ve3kf

> 


 PL  2   2      .

----------

> -50,   Roe 4750 ,    .      o,   R     .


  :Very Happy:

----------


## Alex 1

! Draco Malfoy  !     HAM :  - ,    -50db, -   .  ,   8.   ( 400.   ). ,  ,    ,   7,5.,      13,3   ( 11,5db),   ,    90.(     ,   , , -  )      8.,       10 ( -      6Q).  :  Roe  1300om., , ,  - ,  5,6(    33,6 ).          ,     Q-    10...20Q.    ,  ,           8-9Q(     ).  L- ,       (   4- ,            ),           .      ,    .   .     ,   .  73!!.    :Embarassed:

----------


## Draco Malfoy

, , ,   ,  -.

----------


## Alex 1

3 ,    ,     -  ,         (    ,  ). ,  ,         .       ,     300....1000. ,       ,   1 .    ,    .     59....57   ,  59+200db      .

----------


## Draco Malfoy

> Draco Malfoy
> 
> ,       .
> 
> 
>   !


   ,     .

----------


## Draco Malfoy

> 3 ,    ,     -


     .




> ,  ,


         ,   . 

   ,    .

----------


## Draco Malfoy

, , .        ,      ?

         .    .

----------

> ,   .


        ,     ,      ,      ,     .

----------


## Draco Malfoy

> :  SSB     14.1,    0.3 - 3.0 .  F   (f1) 14.1003  F   (f2) 14.103.     14.0976  14.1057.


      f0 = 10,0 MHz    15 kHz.  ,    .




> ,  3-   f1-f1+f1  f2-f2+f2 (HI-HI,    )   ()  ,   ...


 ? f1-f1+f1 = f1.         ,      ?

----------


## Draco Malfoy

!      , Thanx's !

----------


## Igor-UGG

> ? f1-f1+f1 = f1.         ,      ?


  ,     f2-f2+f1, f1-f1+f2.
               , ,     ,       ,   ,       (    ),         ( ) .

----------


## RK4CI

To Draco Malfoy
       ,    . ,   ,   .       ,-30 -40 ,      .      -60 -70        .        10  .     -60        5-6.      90-95         .       4 71.        .    .           .       ,            ,   .       ,      .

----------


## ve3kf

,(.229  )        40     94%.    50    84%.    55    75%
       60     84%.  70     90%
        80     84%,   100     90%
        1  100      90 - 95%
 .

----------


## Draco Malfoy

> ,(.229  )        40     94%.    50    84%.    55    75%
>        60     84%.  70     90%
>         80     84%,   100     90%
>         1  100      90 - 95%
>  .


,     , .




> .


   ?  ?

T.e.        , ,     ?

----------


## RK4CI

To ***** .
          ,84%    -60     .        ,        ,  .       .
 To Draco Malfoy.
   , ,     , ,      .       .        .   ,         ,       .       , 1-(Q/Q).              6Q,          -60 . !000/6=170.       .  , 1-(170/250) .    30%.    60       6Q.    .      5%.        *****.             .

----------


## ve3kf

> ?  ? 
> 
> T.e.        , ,     ?


 .     ,      ,      . 
   ,     . 


> ,84%    -60     .        ,        ,  .       .


      ,         :Laughing:  
 ,   .     . 


> 6Q,          -60 . !000/6=170.       .


    60         =70%

----------


## 2

> ,(.229  )        40     94%....


   .    - , -    - .  - 200.    300     .    .

----------


## 2

> 94% ?
> 
>   ,     ?


   ,  .   ,      (W/W).     , ,     , ,  , .   ,     ,  ,  . ,       .

----------


## Draco Malfoy

Super Programm, vielen Dank !

h...  ,  !  :Wink:

----------

> .      .


 ,   ?

----------

> ,   ,    .   .


      .    ,     .  :Very Happy:    -    .

----------

,
      , .  :Super:

----------

> !


  ,     .  :Sad:

----------


## Integral

> ...       ,     , ,    ..  ,      " ",      , ...
> 
>   ,        .    ??


     ,        .        .      ,   5-7.    RD16,  RD70    ,           :Very Happy:  .      ,    ...       20:1 .  ,        ,           .   -    (  )  3- -7,   ,   .    .

----------


## shwonder

?

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ,     . RD16   10-12  12.5 ,   14-15  20.  5-7  RD16   .    ,    .          ,      .


 .  ,  ,   300       ,     20  ,    .       (    ).      20   ,    ,     ..,    300   .  16   ,   ,     ,        .    ,           .
5-7 (  10) -   ,      ,    ""  ,       +       (  8331+216).
  -      ?,  ,  .

          ,  1   (    ),  4     .    0.4,      4,    ,      .
   .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> -DL2BDA,    http://www.qro.com.br/linear/Linear_PY2KO/quaggi.pdf


    ?
     8-(((

----------


## RZ3DOH

*-DL2BDA*

      ,     :Embarassed:  ,     ,     ? 8O

----------


## DL2BDA

, 
    .    4 519 .
 2000.  .  .         .
  ,   4.   .

----------


## RZ3DOH

,    ,      ,     ,       "" ,        ..      .
       .
    ,    12.6( 11.2),    ,   3.7.     ,        ,  4    ,   2 .    -. / -.      28-14 ,     7-3.6 . -  ,  ""  -    ,  ""    80  40   1000  500  .
 :    1-1.1,        10  - 200 /50     14  7 ,  3.6  (    200 ).  1160,   ~0.33   ,   30 (     80-100 -        ).

----------


## RZ3DOH

> RZ3DOH
> 
>  RN6DP   ex;rz6avq


  :Crazy:  

   ,   ..       ,   :
- ,        ,         ,  ,       ,       (   ).         ,           .       ,    ,  1,       . 
         .,    .   -         ,     ,    -      ,   4    ,   2 ,       ,    .

----------


## shedow

!        ""

  ,     ? http://ra4foc.narod.ru/hf/pa/pa_2-gu50.html
      200
  -    3.5  7,   (  )   15

----------


## superHFuser

> 200


  ,      .  .  80-90 .

----------


## UA5O

> ,      (    )


  .  . ., .200 ,  .

----------


## UA5O

> ,


    .,   .    110  . 2-, 220.    , , 220    0.85-0.9 ,    .
  .

----------


## Alex 1

> .   -43   .


         ,     ,       ,            "" .    ,         .

----------


## shedow

> -50      .      .    -50     -71.        ,  ,   - -50   , -71 -  .
> ,        - .


  (-71 -29)      -50    .
   ,      50  .
       4 -50,      ,

----------


## shedow

*RZ3DOH*,         :!:        ?   1200   50

----------

> 


 http://dl2kq.de/pa/1-1.htm    .
    .

----------


## R2AC

*shedow*,
  50

----------


## RA3GFI

> 


      .     100  (   50 -  )        "". Ÿ     "-160", "   " .  .    ,  , ,   2, 9, 18.          (  220 !),     6,3 .       .      *()*   6 .   ""    1 ,           20 ,         . *       .*       (""),   ,  .

----------


## shedow

> .     100  (   50 -  )        "". Ÿ     "-160", "   " .  .    ,  , ,   2, 9, 18.          (  220 !),     6,3 .       .      *()*   6 .   ""    1 ,           20 ,         . *       .*       (""),   ,  .


,   18,         :Smile: ,    220   ,

----------


## RK4CI

> ""  ,        : ,       3,5     2 ,         14 ,   1    .


      ,    .      .          .        .       .     .   .    .          .

----------


## RK4CI

> 4 -  71   50 ?


   .  ,     .      ,    .     50 ,    .     .      .  300 .   2 .    .      50 .        .      .

----------


## UT6EE

> .  ,


            U       -      R=50  Om (   ,            ..)             
                .                !
                  7-9       100.
  73!   ut6ee.

----------


## shedow

> .            ,     .     .


 ,     .

----------


## UT6EE

> 


            ?????                ???       ,     ,                    .




> !


                           . 
   73!   ut6ee.

----------


## UA4PKJ

.   ,    .        "  80 , "     .    7   QRZ      1982 .            ?.   30     . .

----------


## UA4PKJ

, .

----------


## RK4CI

> ""?


      . ,    .   ,      .  140 ,   1,    100   ...

----------


## ra9xdj

.  75              .
 
   .

----------


## RC3XG

*to RA9XDJ*    ,  .   ,     .

----------


## RC3XG

> ?.     .      .


 ,   - -46. ""  -  . HI!

----------


## RC3XG

*to CHACK*  Alex  .   ""     . HI!       -46. HI! UA3AIS ,  125 ,  ,  . Ua=1700V, Ia=0,6A.

----------


## RW4NH

> ,  ""..  .     ,      . .    . ?


  ,      ?  ,  Cu/Ag?
   \  3-4  Cu   ?

----------


## Alex 1

> ...


           ,     ,       .

----------


## RU9CA

> ,      .


.
   .

----------


## RV4LX

> .
>    .


          ,  ,      .

----------


## oldoha

> ,        ,      .      ,    ,    ,     ,      .

----------


## CHACK

> . .    . ?


    .

----------


## Alex 1

> ,


     (   ""  ) ,    . 1   . 2   . 3     .          ,     ,  ,  ,  ,    ,    ,     .




> (   , )  .


       " " .

*  5 ():*




> ,     -.  ,            .


+ 1.

----------


## RC3XG

.    .  *Alex 1*, " "    . . -  . HI1

----------


## RU9CA

> ,     1,5


7...10       )))   )))  :::: 



> -     .


    .
 ,     -    -.
 ...   =11,    .
,        -       ,          ,  ,   28,     ...     .
       ....
 ,    .
  ,      .
   ,    .

----------


## RU9CA

> 


     .
       .
 ,   )))




> ,     0


,       :!:

----------


## RV4LX

> .
>  ,     -    -.


    ,     . :Razz:     -  50 -           ,         .     ,    .    ?                    ? , ....

----------


## CHACK

> -  14    ?   ,   " "-   ...    -   - ""... ,  ,      .-   ...  ,  1,  ,, ..


   ?
 :Razz:

----------


## RC3XG

*to RA9XDJ* ,   -    .     "  "     -    ?

----------


## RU9CA

> - 200  !


  .
    ,   10...15    1.5 ,   .
   -     200 ,       :::: 
     - I=U/R = 220/200 = 1.1 .
              -   )))
   -    )))))
.. -      ,     ,     -  -   - )))  :Wink: 
  ,     ,       ,  .
 ,     2,   300, =10  =28,        2.
               ,   ,      1)))))
 :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## Alex 1

> ,    ,  ?


    ?   ,    .

----------


## UN7RX

,      - ! :Smile:    1  ""   1.5  0.6-0.7 .

----------


## UN7RX

> ....  ?


       -   ,    ,   ))

----------


## UA9AU

?   -   3000,   2000  .

----------


## UA9AU

()-  -902(5),  , =2000.      ,  ,     -      .

----------


## UA9AU

> =4000 (  ""   )


!    905,   ""   "2000"
        37    .   ,      !

----------


## Alex 1

> !    905,   ""   "2000"


   !       !     ,   .

----------


## UA9AU

,-   -    10  . IMHO.

----------


## RV4LX

> ?


,    , .        ,         . 




> .


 .
.S.     ,    ,  .     .  .         .

----------


## RN4F

> !


   -.       .    , .

 ,  :



> ...
>  ,             .

----------


## RV4LX

,          ,    .http://book.tr200.net/v.php?id=33337.    52  . ,  .

----------


## RC3XG

... "" HI!    ""   ,    .   .

----------


## ua4dt

> ,    .


   .              .     ,    .         .

----------


## RC3XG

> .               .


  ,   .   ,  "",   ?    ?
  (*RN4F*),     .  400..500 ,  ?

----------


## RC3XG

,  ... . HI!

----------


## RC3XG

"" ,  .    ( ?) - ""    ?

----------


## ZLK

> "" ,  .    ( ?) - ""    ?


    ,     ,    ,    .       .  ,   ,   ,   , ,  .

----------


## PERESVET

.

 11   17 
    12-13, 14-15, 
    18-19, 20-21,
   16 - 22

            .
   .          .

----------


## PERESVET

> .   11-22 ,   16-17.    ....      . ,     .   . HI!


.     ,      :Smile: .  .

      . 
           .      ,   .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,   .


    .         ,   ,     ,    .       ,  ,  .         ,   .

----------


## Neymeka

> 288    ,      .       .          1600  .
>    .


   6. .  330450   8. 1010.

----------


## Neymeka

> -288,      - 800 !      ...


                 240      220

----------


## RC3XG

" ",   .    "".  .  . .  - .   " " -    "". HI!     ,   . ,   "",   1500 . 
*to US7AW* ,    ""  -  .     (FT37-73),     .

----------


## Vytas

> 240      220


http://www.radiolibrary.ru/reference...-ta/TA288.html

----------


## ua4sz

> 6. .  330450   8. 1010.


     .
    56,240   1 10  .
   12-13,14-15,16-17,18-19  20-21.     11-22.
      11-12   355,   13-14   200  .
6 . ,    5.  450  2250.
      -         500        .       .
 6    55,   5.  66.- - .  4.-82,5.

----------


## RC3XG

*to YL2QQ*  " " -  ,     ""  .     - "          .",   ?

----------

> *to YL2QQ*  " " -  ,     ""  .     - "          .",   ?


,  ,    - WARNING!.   ,    - 12  -    HV.  . 12  -  .    - .
 .     -  .       ,    .  , ,    ,    .        .
  .
.

----------


## npol

> ,  - !


       .        :Smile:   :!:

----------


## PERESVET

> .         ,   ,     ,    .       ,  ,  .         ,   .


  ::::  http://forum.qrzham.ru/showthread.ph...-    .          .    ,    .
     . :Smile: 




> 288    ,      .       .          1600  .
>     .


     75-40 100  2000 .

----------


## sr-71

> 


____________

----------

> " ",   .


         *,  ""      .              - .* :Smile:

----------


## PERESVET

.
   .       .

----------


## PERESVET

> .     ,    .    4  .       .  ,   2,5 .  ,  " ",   ...


 ,  .          .    (  )   .            .
 ,  .

----------

.       -   :   ,    , , , , ,         ,   - -         ,         -    .  ,           .  ,          .  ,            .    .    .

----------


## PERESVET

> ,       .


       .           .          .
       .          .




> ,     .    ,  , -.  .      .    ,       ...


   .     .

----------


## ua4dt

> .....          ....


 ,      ?

----------


## RK4CI

> ?


    ,     .      .    .   ...  ...

----------


## UA9AU

!    ? ,    35    1.2 ,  350 -  !        3 ?
 2 71- 1?      ?

----------

> !    ? ,    35    1.2 ,  350 -  !        3 ?  2 71- 1?      ?


    ,  -       -     . 
  -35 1,8   ??       ?       2,     3-4.  43   84   .
    1)    2)  ,      .      .

----------


## RK4CI

> -35 1,8   ??       ?       2,     3-4.  43   84   .


       .    ,     1,      71.    , 120 .     .      . 4 .        ...    ,     .  ,   ,   .      ...



> .


          .     ,     ?  ...

----------

@PERESVET:       .  , .             -   ,      .                       .   ,  .  ,          .     ,          .

----------


## Alex 1

> 2 -81  1500   UR5C


  -3 ,      48...96      .      24...27 




> -72...


   300...400 ,      .    -72     600 ,    0,63

----------


## RV4LX

> ?


   74       -  8 .        TS 850.        .

----------


## US7AW Mihail

> 74       -  8 .        TS 850.        .


    .      .   ?.  300... 500       ,  .      -,  ...            ,       ...

----------


## US7AW Mihail

> ...........    .   .   .


   .       80-    ,                     .      ""  200    .             45...50 .        ,      ... :Razz: 
   .      ,   .
   73!
 US7W

----------

> ,      ?           ,   .  , , , .    .   .


        . ,                . ,   ,    ..  ..      ,      .      ,   .    .   .   .           ,   -  ,     .    ?
    ,       ,      ...          ,    **  *  ...*

----------


## UA9AU

> 100  450   30 .  ,  -  300...400    600 - " "...


     ,         !  ,  80-         QTH,   48     !

----------


## UA9AU

-   !     !
  - .500 ?    2*72,  ,   -      !

----------


## CHACK

> .


  "    ".   ?
      10   ?! :Razz:               ,        ,     .

----------


## Alex 1

> .





> 10   ?!              ,        ,    .





> ,      ,





> 3 .       .  .


   !  ,         :Wink:  .     .  "  " ,   ,  ,  ,  ,  ?    ,     ?      .   ,       ?          ,  "   " ,  "  " ,        .  :Smile:  .   ,     ,  ?    ,     ,    (      ) !     ,     ,  .      ,   ,        .         ,       ?         ,   ?     ,    ?  :Shocked:

----------


## oldoha

> !  ,         .     .  "  " ,   ,  ,  ,  ,  ?    ,     ?      .   ,       ?          ,  "   " ,  "  " ,        .  .   ,     ,  ?    ,     ,    (      ) !     ,     ,  .      ,   ,        .         ,       ?         ,   ?     ,    ?


  ,  .            .    1     2.

----------


## oldoha

> -  ?


           .

----------


## oldoha

> ,          ?     ,   ,     ,       ?


   ,    .   .

----------


## Anatoly_A

> ........      -  ?


   -   , .      :::: 
    -    :::: 
    -    -    ,   ""    .                 . 
 ,          .   -  ,  ,        .
  ,   ,  .
     ...    ...

----------

> 


   ,     .     !

----------


## RK4CI

> .


 ,      .    , ,      .    ,      "/ ".           .   ,      .      ,    ,  "--",  "",   .  ,    ""?

----------


## 240

> ,    ""?


                                               ,       .    .    :-       .     ""       .     - 220\220 .  :-     ,       .      RX6LAO.

----------


## Alex 1

> :-       .


    !     ,    ,     .         ,       .




> :-       .


    !     ,    ,     .         ,       .



> .


   ,   .        .

----------


## RV4LX

> ,   .


 .      .
          .      .

----------


## Alex9591

> .


, ,    .                          .    ,     ,         .   ... , ,    .    ,      ?

----------


## RV4LX

> ,    .    ,      ?


    ,   . .         ,  "".         ,  . 




> 


 .        .   .....   ?  -   .

----------


## RV4LX

> -           - ,    -    .


           ?  - ,  - .     ?     ?    ,     .

----------


## RD9AF

> ?  - ,  - .     ?     ?    ,     .


        .

----------


## RD9AF

> .      . 
>       -       .    ,  .
>    .   - .
> 
> *  5 ():
> *
> -              .
> 
>   ?   ,   .       ,         .
>      -    .        ?  .    ...


    ...... 101949

----------


## RD9AF

> .  .


   ,    -

----------


## RK4CI

> ,  .  -          - ,    -    .


   .      /? .  ? .  ,   ? .   ,   ? .         .
   .    ?  .        .  .    ,        .   .      ,   ..    -   ,      ...
    ,    ,   ,         .     ,    ,            .           .   .  ,   ,  ,      ,    ,   .       ,    "",  .          .    , .   ,      . ,       ...
    ..,, ,  ,    ,    ,    .  ,   ,    ,   .   -,      ,  .

----------


## US7AW Mihail

,  ,   .         :Razz: .    .        .    220         ,            ...
    .     1,5          3 ,    15 .        ""  - ,        .  2,5 2  -   :Razz: .      500   .   3    :::: .        10%  3000   2700.    20%?      ?...              3 ...

----------


## US7AW Mihail

.    ,           "" .          ...     ... :Razz:  
                      ...
http://electricalschool.info/main/el...go-toka-s.html
http://www.adp.ru/ELECTRIC/DOC/BEZOPAS/el-bez.htm

----------


## user_199

350  ?     1  .     50 ?    ?

----------


## RV3LE

> ,                   .


 ,            .  ,     ,    ,   . ("  ,  ").   :    ""  .     ?         .           ,       -  .
   80- -           2642    -        .          100 -  -19, 29, 50.       2-3- 71,  -7, -35 - .  .

----------


## RV3LE

> 2-3  +


      ,   ! .          -   .    ..    .   ? .  .   ,      ..,              . (  ,  -     ).



> 


    .    2200  10.

----------


## RV3LE

> 0,0000000.......1%


     .  -  .           ...

----------


## RV3LE

> ,    2          .  ?


, .       .       : -7 - 60-70- , -71 - 80-,   1955.
   ,          .        .  -     " ".

----------


## US7AW Mihail

> ,         ,      .      .


      .      ,   .     .           (  )...        ,     .            6  / 380 .       .      380       ,   6    .       ...

*  7 ():*




> .  -  .           ...


  ,     ...

____________________  ___
     -      .

----------


## US7AW Mihail

.  5     ,  8  .      352   .

----------

